# Latecomer to the idea of a deified George Washington



## LarryCook (Jan 5, 2006)

Is this something that should give cause to reevaluate my thoughts on the USofA or is it just harmless stuff?

http://www.aoc.gov/cc/art/rotunda/apotheosis/index.cfm

Some quotes from this page:




> In the central group (37k) of the fresco, Brumidi depicted George Washington rising to the heavens in glory, flanked by female figures representing Liberty and Victory/Fame. A rainbow arches at his feet, and thirteen maidens symbolizing the original states flank the three central figures. (The word "apotheosis" in the title means literally the raising of a person to the rank of a god, or the glorification of a person as an ideal; George Washington was honored as a national icon in the nineteenth century.)





> Six groups of figures line the perimeter of the canopy; the following list begins below the central group and proceeds clockwise:
> War (38k), with Armed Freedom and the eagle defeating Tyranny and Kingly Power
> Science (37k), with Minerva teaching Benjamin Franklin, Robert Fulton, and Samuel F.B. Morse
> Marine (37k), with Neptune holding his trident and Venus holding the transatlantic cable, which was being laid at the time the fresco was painted
> ...



Is this old news? What's a citizen to think?

thanks for your thoughts,
Larry


----------



## Ivan (Jan 5, 2006)

Washington was a man, not a god. He was subject to and participant of the human condition. All humanity are totally depraved.

[Edited on 1-6-2006 by Ivan]


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 5, 2006)

I could say that every godless nation needs idols, but that would be intemperate. 

I note that the work was done in the 19th century, long after his death. I doubt that Washington himself thought he was anything more than a man, and according to some, at least, a saved sinner.

Vic


----------



## mgeoffriau (Jan 5, 2006)

Every indiciation is that Washington was a believer, and would be ashamed of any deification.

EDITED TO ADD:

Unfortunately, too much of our information about the founding fathers is either hagiographical or libelous - balanced views about them are rare.

[Edited on 1-6-2006 by mgeoffriau]


----------



## Peter (Jan 5, 2006)

Washington the Mason

Conspiracy in Philadelphia


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> Washington the Mason
> 
> Conspiracy in Philadelphia


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> Washington the Mason
> 
> Conspiracy in Philadelphia



Just wondering if the same vow listed on the page was one that Washington would have actually taken. The vows and stuff have probably changed so much through the years. I have also heard that most of the influence that Albert Pike had on the Masons was Luciferian. The Masons would refute the Luciferian charges though. Well, he did have a lot of influence upon it's rituals and stuff, if I am not mistaken. There seems to be some ceremonial similarities to Mormonism I hear. I reallly don't know, but I also heard he was friends with Bringham Young. I did use to listen to Jack Chick when I started walking with God in the early 80's. It didn't take me long before I learned to question Old Jack and others like him though. I was wondering if the Masonry of the Revolution would have been the same as after the Civil War and Pike. Were the vows the same? I kind of doubt it.
Do You Know? Just wondering.

P.S. could any of you download the Gary North book?

[Edited on 1-6-2006 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 6, 2006)

On the question of whether Washington was a saved sinner, I'll add the unsubstantiated story that Washington became a Baptist at Valley Forge.

http://www.jewell.edu/william_jewel...ed_pages/John_Gano_Memorial_Chapel_p1839.html

Only God knows. It is apparent that he was a member of a church and that, for some reason, he did not wish to participate in the Lord's supper.

Vic


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 6, 2006)

Just look at Washington monument an obelisk !!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Just look at Washington monument an obelisk !!



Yeah, and old George designed and built it. 

So is Masonry of the Revolution the same as the Masonry of the Albert Pike?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 6, 2006)

I do not know. But highly doubt it has chnaged enough to warrent christian attendance.


----------



## mgeoffriau (Jan 6, 2006)

Unless I'm mistaken, I didn't think Mr. Snyder was asking if it was permissable now. I assumed his question was directed the other way:

We know that modern Freemasonry is objectionable for Christians, but was it the same thing, and therefore objectionable on the same grounds, during the Revolutionary period?


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LarryCook_
> Is this something that should give cause to reevaluate my thoughts on the USofA or is it just harmless stuff?
> 
> http://www.aoc.gov/cc/art/rotunda/apotheosis/index.cfm



Back to the original question, no, I don't think it is harmless stuff. I think it is publicly funded idolatry. Whether it should cause you to reevaluate the USofA I couldn't say. This kind of fresco-style is found in all sorts of public buildings dating from the mid to late 19th century up to the early 40s. We have an old courthouse in our state that has a beautiful mural of God giving Moses the law. At the other end of the room, however, is a mural of people bowing to lady justice. I've never been comfortable with either one. Depicting God in a mural is idolatry, and so is the image of people worshipping an idea. 

The good old USofA has long been plagued by a mixing of acknowledgments of God's Word and pagan imagery. There is nothing particularly new about it.

Vic


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## LarryCook (Jan 6, 2006)

Vic,

Thanks for the additional reply. I hate to admit it, but if I hadn't heard R. C. Sproul address this the other day on his show I would have never even been aware of it. And if I had occasion to visit the capitol I wouldn't have probably even been aware of what I was looking at. 

LC


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 6, 2006)

I see the Washington Masonic Memorial in Alexandria, VA every time I go to work. It grieves my soul. The Masonic influence _of_ Washington and _on_ Washington and America permeates society from our dollar bill to our historical landmarks to the Masonic Bible used for presidential inaugurations. 

Did George Washington Tell a Lie?

George Washington Masonic National Memorial

Masonic Dollar Bill

Masonic Bible

Apotheosis


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 6, 2006)




----------

